# Magnifing the preview image.



## kassad (Jan 4, 2013)

I recently switched from sony to canon.   I'm still getting used to the new interface.    One thing I can't figure out is how to magnify the preview image.   It appears that the magnify button is set to Focus Select while in the preview.    Is there a way to magnify the preview without going into the playback mode?    On my Sony if I hit magnify while the preview was still being displayed, it automatically went into playback mode.   I often used this to check focus.   Is there a way to set the 5D Mark II to do this?


----------



## JodieM (Jan 6, 2013)

The only way I know of magnifying the preview is in live mode.  I don't have a Mark series camera, but a 50D. However, if I turn on live mode I can use the magnify tool button to zoom and check focus before shooting.


----------

